# Money sign Font



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

I have been searching long enough...head hurts :evil: 
Does anyone have or know of a font that has like the dollar sign and the cent signs??? 
Thanks in Advance


----------



## Paw Prints (Apr 1, 2005)

I don't have a font for it but if you just need a cent sign, you can hold down the alt key and press 0162 then let go, and it appears. Like this: ¢


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

R U Serious???

I gotta try it!!!      

¢¢¢¢¢¢¢

WOW YOUR A GENIUS

I need this so much for a chore chart for my children!!! 

THANKS


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Is there one that makes the Dollar sign too?


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

OK....I found the Character map in here! LOL!
There is some really cool stuff!
Still have not found a dollar sign though. :evil:

Found it...cant figure out how to get it into my chart though :evil:


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

The forum has a character map?!? Where the heck is it? I've been copying and pasting from Microsoft Word. Ahhhh.....you're talking about the Windows Character Map, right? :lol: 

There should be a dollar sign on your keyboard: shift/4 :wink:


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Yeah, Sorry when I said in here, I meant in my computer Win XP. 

ok I am back again....shift/4 made a question mark ?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I don't know what to say other than you've got a goofy keyboard. :lol: 

This is the standard layout:










On my keyboard, the backspace key is where the delete key is on the diagram. Otherwise, it's the same.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I have a dollar sign, but I can't make a cents sign, not even with the instructions.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

I am ROLLING ON THE FLOOR ABOUT TO DIE!

I KNEW there was a $$$$$$$ someplace!

DUH! :roll: :roll: :roll: 

Now I feel stupid!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Except the alt-key sequence described above for the cents sign doesn't work for me, so I feel stupid, too.


----------



## Paw Prints (Apr 1, 2005)

For me, I have to use the number pad on the right, instead of the numbers up above the letters. Don't know why that matters, but it does for me...

And make sure you hold down the alt key, type the numbers with the number pad, THEN let go of alt.  

Just go to Google and search for "alt key symbols", there are lots of sites for it, like -->this one<--. Some have more symbols listed than others. 

Here's the google page that has them:

-->Google alt key symbols


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Ah -- the numeric keypad -- NOW it works!! Cool!!  

And thanks for the links -- bookmarked!!


----------



## cagnes (Apr 16, 2005)

That link is so cool! The only symbol that I knew how to do was the ©. :wink: 
Yay, I'm glad to see that they have fraction codes... ¼, ½, ¾. Whenever I typed out a recipe I would have to use the slash key... 1/4, 1/2! :? 


BoscosMum, that's so funny! :lol: I was wondering why your #4 didn't have a $ on it! lol!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Pawprints, great link!!  

I am a grad student in language studies and have been trying to figure out a way to type linguistic symbols and accented characters in foreign languages. 

This is awesome!! I'm going to send this link to all my classmates   Thank you!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Paw Prints said:


> I don't have a font for it but if you just need a cent sign, you can hold down the alt key and press 0162 then let go, and it appears. Like this: ¢


¢ Yay! ñ It worked! Thanks!


----------

